# Michigan: Call Your House Representatives Today!



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Chamber to debate Smoking Ban Bill with No Exemptions!

More...


----------



## Spud2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Emailed my representive, a Dem that I'm sure supports this bill.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

The total smoking ban only lost by 6 votes. It's getting brought back within a couple days. Unfortunately, it seems that come hell or high water, they're going to pass something.


----------

